# Rock Fish Tacos!



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

I Love opening day! I caught a nice 34.5 20lb fattie from PAX Naval Base. Brought her home and got two beautiful fillets off of her.

I cut up some nice 1/2 inch thick pieces of filet, dredged it in flour and old bay seasoning mixture. Then dipped them in a light tempura batter and fried them golden. They came out extremely crispy!

On the tortilla I put some tartar sauce mixed with old bay - then some coleslaw, followed by the fried fish and topped it off with some chipotle mayo! Great, great tasting fish, holds up so well to the fryer. Can't wait to hit the bay again next weekend!!!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

awesome!!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

That looks great !!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is good eats right there!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Paymaster said:


> Oh Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is good eats right there!


Indeed.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Man that does look tasty!!!


----------



## localCfisherman (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh ya. That just looks too good


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

I just licked my phone screen


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Tacos look great!!


----------

